# i7 system



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

> I just threw together an i7 I would probably love to have xD How does it look guys?
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=13584848
> 
> ...



Well, I think I have finally finished the build... will post what I may get in a moment..

OK so wish list updated ^^

I'll post tomorow...

OMFG i7 is back to 230$+tax at MC...


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2009)

what are you upgrading from?


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

a laptop


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2009)

well i'd swap the 1333 ddr3 for 1600 if it were me and I'm really not fond of ecs at all. how about sothing like this instead?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

ditch the ATI card and get a nvidia card instead. then you have physx, better ocing and a better folding card


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Fit actually had good results wit the ECS... P6T has a bad rep in my book...

as for RAM, that specific RAM is a know extreme overclocker! as well as the crucials.... 1600 should be no problem


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

yeah, dont hate on the ecs. its a kick ass board.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

ok then... +55$ = 1430$... then mouse + keyboard = 1500$


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

did you forget cpu?


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

nope... in the bottom it say +215$ from MC (i7 920)

which is 200$ + tax


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

if you plan to get high OCs with that setup i recommend a better fan for the DK. something 120x38mm


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Oh yes... suggest me a good CFM fan  can you put 2 in that xiggy? maybe I should go with Mugen 2????

I do care about noise, but not too much... like I would accept the noise level up to when you can't hear it with headphones + sound on  As long as the CFM justifies the sound...

Also, can I add more case fans? should I?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

scythe ultra kaze. only need one fan though. use the DK i would sell you mine but it would cost as much as eggs.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

+1 of theses then


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

yes


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

is this mouse and this keyboard good enough?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

idk. no idea on that kinda stuff. keyboard overclocking is done in the bios so it doesnt matter what one you get.

mouse overclocking is done in windows so yeah

i DO recommend logitech though


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> idk. no idea on that kinda stuff. keyboard overclocking is done in the bios so it doesnt matter what one you get.
> 
> mouse overclocking is done in windows so yeah
> 
> i DO recommend logitech though


----------



## Paintface (May 21, 2009)

swap that 4870 with a 4890


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

I swaped it with a gtx 275


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 21, 2009)

n-ster said:


> is this mouse and this keyboard good enough?



Both links are your keyboard. And its alright for a keyboard


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

fixed


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 21, 2009)

That is a killer gaming mouse imo. 7 buttons with 2500dpi, not bad


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2009)

Wait.. according to your other thread on this subject you are strictly a gamer.  Are you a benchmarker/cruncher/folder now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)

could be a follower maybe?


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2009)

I am not... I could though, but that shouldn't be the main concern... I am debating about it in the other thread... I just don't know what to do! i7? PII x3? something else? why? will I need that much power? even if I do, can't it be replaced easily by something else?


----------



## Paintface (May 21, 2009)

do you want us to say "woah man you rock!!! i wish i could aford a i7 !!" ?

You seem nothing but fond of the i7, obviously have the cash, so go for it.

We made the point that you would get the same performance in gaming with a P2, and that in 2 years it doesnt matter if you have a P2 or i7. 
Its useless to keep going back and forward on that.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I am not... I could though, but that shouldn't be the main concern... I am debating about it in the other thread... I just don't know what to do! i7? PII x3? something else? why? will I need that much power? even if I do, can't it be replaced easily by something else?



For gaming, as I and many others have stated.. No.  You don't need i7.  Yes i7 will be replaced by something else eventually as will every other piece of computer hardware.

PII X3 = $140
Core i7 920 = $279

That's a $140 dollar savings you could put towards something else.


----------



## fire2havoc (May 22, 2009)

3 things:

1. Go with 6GB DDR3 1600 RAM. I always recommend this lower voltage kit. 
2. For about $10-15 more, you can get a 4890 1GB. Well worth it IMO.
3. I would go with a different $200 X58 board such as the Gigabyte EX58-UD3R or ASUS P6T SE.


----------



## Studabaker (May 22, 2009)

I'm not really sure what everyone has against ECS.  I've built a lot of systems with ECS boards, all solid.  Of course you don't want to get the cheap ECS boards because they don't have OCing features, but that goes for all manufacturers (and I really doubt it counts for X58 systems).

ECS gets a bad rap for being a cheap board maker, but people buy Foxconns?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

fire2havoc said:


> 3 things:
> 
> 1. Go with 6GB DDR3 1600 RAM. I always recommend this lower voltage kit.
> 2. For about $10-15 more, you can get a 4890 1GB. Well worth it IMO.
> 3. I would go with a different $200 X58 board such as the Gigabyte EX58-UD3R or ASUS P6T SE.





yeah um no.

if you have done your research you would know that none of your reccomendations are worth considering.

1. crucial 1066 sticks come with the same chips(D9JNL) as high dollar mem like cellshock, teemgroup, corsair etc. i have proven that more than one set are more than capable of running 2000mhz easily.

2. ati cards arent worth the price when you can get a gtx260 for less that performs better and overclocks more.

3. the ecs x58 OCs better than the 2 you listed and that is from mine and other people here on TPUs personal experience with them.


----------



## Duxx (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 3. the ecs x58 OCs better than the 2 you listed and that is from mine and other people here on TPUs personal experience with them.



Funny because the only ECS board I have ever owned is 5 years old and is put through the most punishment ever.  Can't say the same for any other company at least of the ones I have personally owned.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

here..... this is from my ecs x58...














i have not been able to get that kinda score with any other x58 that i have had, and i have had 11 different models now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

and i have decided to move on from this lovely board so that i can experience all the x58s.

so i have the ecs up for sale.


----------



## fire2havoc (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah um no.
> 
> if you have done your research you would know that none of your reccomendations are worth considering.
> 
> 1. crucial 1066 sticks come with the same chips(D9JNL) as high dollar mem like cellshock, teemgroup, corsair etc. i have proven that more than one set are more than capable of running 2000mhz easily.



I have had that G.Skill kit running at 1800MHz. First of all, there is no real-world difference that you will notice between 1600Mhz and 2000Mhz. Secondly, they run at a lower voltage so they run cooler and there's the added OC potential. 



Fitseries3 said:


> 2. ati cards arent worth the price when you can get a gtx260 for less that performs better and overclocks more.



False. 4890 overclocks to 1GHz and clearly outperforms the GTX 260 in every single category at every single resolution. 



Fitseries3 said:


> 3. the ecs x58 OCs better than the 2 you listed and that is from mine and other people here on TPUs personal experience with them.



Also false. Gigabyte EX58-UD3R and ASUS P6T SE both are capable of overclocking the i7 920 to 4GHz. I've seen the UD3R hit 4.3 GHz. It also depends significantly on the chip and the motherboard is certainly not the only factor. 

Do your research prior to posting.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

i have reached 4.6ghz with the ecs.

i know about the ram performance.

and the 260 can do 850mhz on stock air cooler and for the same $210 the 4890 is you can get a used gtx280.

nvidia cards run physx as well. that tops the ati cards no matter what and the physx comes as an added bonus... FREE.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

Get a GTX 260 and make sure that ECS is SLI compatible. You will want another later on  I'd recommend the 275 but the 4890 is in that range.



Fitseries3 said:


> nvidia cards run physx as well. that tops the ati cards no matter what and the physx comes as an added bonus... FREE.



How? That's like having DX10.1, almost nothing uses it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

i clearly showed that it is sli compatible. look at the screenshots


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

Sorry didn't see that. I see ECS is shaping up with their high end boards. Cheap too. SLI, good overclocker and it's that cheap sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## fire2havoc (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have reached 4.6ghz with the ecs.



As I said, that's more dependent on the chip that the motherboard. Most X58 boards (including the $180 MSI) can get the chip to 4GHz+ if the CPU is capable of doing that. 




Fitseries3 said:


> i know about the ram performance.



Then you know that there's no real advantage of getting the 6GB DDR3 1333 Super Talent over a 6GB DDR3 1600 kit. 




Fitseries3 said:


> and the 260 can do 850mhz on stock air cooler and for the same $210 the 4890 is you can get a used gtx280.



Even an overclocked GTX 260 will not outperform an overclocked 4890. You never mentioned the GTX 280 to begin with.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

I thought GTX 275 is about same performance as GTX 280~285? I may be wrong though... I think I saw they were very close anyways, so yea, PhysX is a bonus... Your killing me Fit! not I gotta make my decision faster... i7 or no i7 

I think that if my Dad says no, I'll probably just get some budget system ... or maybe not... idk lol.. I prefer quality stuff usually...

PS: I can get the ECS from Fit at 160$ 
The crucials or super talent I showed somewhere (I get mixed in threads lol) will do very good clocks... probably better then the Gskills... oh and do you see it's cheaper?

Isn't the comparaison between 4890 and gtx 275?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

fire2havoc said:


> Then you know that there's no real advantage of getting the 6GB DDR3 1333 Super Talent over a 6GB DDR3 1600 kit.



i said get the 1066mhz crucial 3x1gb kit. they are $31 shipped new from newegg.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i said get the 1066mhz crucial 3x1gb kit. they are $31 shipped new from newegg.



you mean 34$ + ship meaning 40$ no? is 3gb enough?


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> you mean 34$ + ship meaning 40$ no? is 3gb enough?



If you're gaming 3gb is plenty.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

3gb is fine.

i take that back... dark2099 has 2 sets he'd make you a deal on. you might be able to get 6gb for the price of 3gb. 1 of the 2 sets was my old set.


----------



## fire2havoc (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i said get the 1066mhz crucial 3x1gb kit. they are $31 shipped new from newegg.



That would make 6 x 1GB = 6GB meaning all of the motherboards slots are filled up, leaving no room for expansion.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

no one needs 6gb really. not a typical gamer/net browser


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

will games in the future need 6gb? Also, won't it be bad to fill all slots? like less of an OC on i7 (though I will probably OC to like 3.6 or 3.8 only) and on RAM?

i don't think I'll ever need more than 6gb though  In this laptop I use 200~250mb while browsing


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

Games right now need a lot of memory. Stalker and Crysis are good examples. Trust me, you'll want 6gb.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Games right now need a lot of memory. Stalker and Crysis are good examples. Trust me, you'll want 6gb.



Yea that's what I thought... you know, just in case 

But will all slots filled cause a problem? and will the S1283V interfere with the RAM?


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Games right now need a lot of memory. Stalker and Crysis are good examples. Trust me, you'll want 6gb.



Crysis is a terrible example of any form of hardware comparison. Stalker had no issues running @ 1680x1050 with 2 gigs of ram and my gtx 260. I'm not quite sure what games would really take more than 3 gigs.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Maybe later they will? and isn't everything a bit snappier that way?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

I've gone from 4gb to 2gb, it was murder.. I was on Vista tho.


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Maybe later they will? and isn't everything a bit snappier that way?



my vista and 7 were both snappy with 2 gigs of ram, I'm sure it would be just fine with 3 gigs, and a faster processor.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

I probably will settle on 3gb then... but I want to know if filling all slots can give disadvantages and all


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I probably will settle on 3gb then... but I want to know if filling all slots can give disadvantages and all



I can't comment on i7, but it may take a little bit more volts to get it stable


----------



## fire2havoc (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> no one needs 6gb really. not a typical gamer/net browser



Why anyone would go with 3GB and a 64-bit OS is beyond me. You don't get an i7 build with 3GB...


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

fire2havoc said:


> Why anyone would go with 3GB and a 64-bit OS is beyond me. You don't get an i7 build with 3GB...



64 bit os isn't just about more than x gigs of ram


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Was it Binge or you... one of you selling their 3gb kit to buy a 6gb kit instead... I would like to know why 

I want to know if there is a significant difference between 6x1gb and 3x2gb 

Might buy 3gb now and 3gb later? Will it change something if I put say, 3gb of SuperTalent with 3gb of Gskills? If so, then I might get 6gb right away... and the kit I chose...

Wait, the SuperTalent I chose vs crucials... anyone of them are better?


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

I'm not trying to judge here, but what is the reason you're going with an i7 build if you're a gamer anyway?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I'm not trying to judge here, but what is the reason you're going with an i7 build if you're a gamer anyway?


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I'm not trying to judge here, but what is the reason you're going with an i7 build if you're a gamer anyway?



I'm extremely fond of them, they may last longer that the PIIs, lga 1366 looks like it has upgradability, performance, now only 130$ or so difference from 720BE, they handle multi-GPU better, mobo supports SLI + Xfire, quality

and Shadow I didn't understand your post xD (thinks *no wonder he has 22.65 posts a day... with posts like that...* )


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I'm extremely fond of them, they may last longer that the PIIs, lga 1366 looks like it has upgradability, performance, now only 130$ or so difference from 720BE, they handle multi-GPU better, mobo supports SLI + Xfire, quality



Can you fill in your current specs?

For gaming the Phenom II's will last just as long as the i7's the hyperthreading will not be used in gaming just like it was previously.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> a laptop



oh yea, and i7 has much more power, so yes it will last longer

WHY THE HELL DO PEOPLE not REALIZE i7s ARE NOT ABOUT HT!!! we only care 10% about Ht thats all


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> oh yea, and i7 has much more power, so yes it will last longer
> 
> WHY THE HELL DO PEOPLE not REALIZE i7s ARE NOT ABOUT HT!!! we only care 10% about Ht thats all



If you don't care about hyperthreading then what do you care about i7 over Phenom for? Clock for clock they will perform similar in games.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> If you don't care about hyperthreading then what do you care about i7 over Phenom for? Clock for clock they will perform similar in games.



clock for clock i7 is more powerful... HT is a bonus for me... I might use it later, but never in games of today...

I don't think you realize the power of i7s


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> clock for clock i7 is more powerful... HT is a bonus for me... I might use it later, but never in games of today...
> 
> I don't think you realize the power of i7s



Ya but are you going to use the power that it will provide?


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> clock for clock i7 is more powerful... HT is a bonus for me... I might use it later, but never in games of today...
> 
> I don't think you realize the power of i7s



Go look at game benchmarks and rephrase your statement.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 22, 2009)

if you are willing to wait a few days while my main rig goes up ill sell you a

940 
foxconn A79A-S
8gb 1066 ram

ill throw in the zalman 9700nt for $20 if you buy every thing 

i also have an entire wc loop for it throw in uv blue coolant for free if you want more details pm me


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> Go look at game benchmarks and rephrase your statement.



Do it for me  ok I may be too fascinated by i7... but still, I would like to be proven wrong


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> if you are willing to wait a few days while my main rig goes up ill sell you a
> 
> 940
> foxconn A79A-S
> ...



If I don't get the i7, I will seriously consider this


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Do it for me  ok I may be too fascinated by i7... but still, I would like to be proven wrong



http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-phenom-ii,2119-8.html

Here you go


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-phenom-ii,2119-8.html
> 
> Here you go



I don't get what I said wrong 

Either they are similar or i7 beats it...


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I don't get what I said wrong
> 
> Either they are similar or i7 beats it...



Yes, 3.6 vs 3.8 but all are above 70 fps minus crysis.


----------



## fire2havoc (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> 64 bit os isn't just about more than x gigs of ram



When did I say it was? I was referring to the the fact that it supports more than 4GB of ram, so there's no longer that factor holding you back. Running 6GB in triple channel will provide a noticeable improvement over 3GB.


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

fire2havoc said:


> Why anyone would go with 3GB and a 64-bit OS is beyond me. You don't get an i7 build with 3GB...





fire2havoc said:


> When did I say it was? I was referring to the the fact that it supports more than 4GB of ram, so there's no longer that factor holding you back. Running 6GB in triple channel will provide a noticeable improvement over 3GB.



It seems you thought that's all it was, basically stating that 64 bit is pointless with only 3 gigs of ram.


Oh and another benchmark.here


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Yes, 3.6 vs 3.8 but all are above 70 fps minus crysis.



But I still think i7 is more powerful... I think everyone agrees... and in that case it should be better when CPU starts bottlenecking GPUs... since by the time 720BE will be a bottleneck, i7 won't be so much of a bottleneck and will have a good time to stay...

P.S: I don't take benches that keep an i7 un overclocked very seriously since this is not my situation


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> But I still think i7 is more powerful... I think everyone agrees... and in that case it should be better when CPU starts bottlenecking GPUs... since by the time 720BE will be a bottleneck, i7 won't be so much of a bottleneck and will have a good time to stay...



But even a crossfire 4870 runs just fine on a 720be, so I really don't see much of a reason of going with i7 unless you need the processing power, which for gaming you don't need. Just you're hell bent on i7 because it's shiny, and has the ability to be a multi tasking god, but from what I understand you won't use it.

I'm not saying don't get it, I'm saying for your use, it'll be better to get a phenom.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2009)

I don't see the point anymore.  You have more than enough information to make a decision that is yours and yours only.  Good luck and let us know how your build goes.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't see the point anymore.  You have more than enough information to make a decision that is yours and yours only.  Good luck and let us know how your build goes.



Thanks  but I still might need help on other stuff... Actually, I think imana not get any GPU for now and wait until august or wtv and look at 5xxx and GT300

I may get some of theses fans instead... maybe like get 10 for less than 40$ ship included and have an incredibly cooled case


----------



## fire2havoc (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> It seems you thought that's all it was, basically stating that 64 bit is pointless with only 3 gigs of ram.



Most people who go for an i7 build choose 6GB of RAM. The reason being that most of those people are 'upgrading' from 4GB DDR2 to 6GB DDR3 (triple channel). When DDR3 prices have been dropping significantly in the past months, why go with 3GB? 

It's your choice. I'm not going to try to force you to get 6GB...


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

fire2havoc said:


> Most people who go for an i7 build choose 6GB of RAM. The reason being that most of those people are 'upgrading' from 4GB DDR2 to 6GB DDR3 (triple channel). When DDR3 prices have been dropping significantly in the past months, why go with 3GB?
> 
> It's your choice. I'm not going to try to force you to get 6GB...



3gb is basically half the price of 6gb... so I think I'll get 3gb now and maybe 3gb later... Might also only get 1 HD and maybe another later...

no I think I might as well get 6gb now...

omfg idk.. but I think I will


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 22, 2009)

If you can afford it and really *want* it, then go for it. Otherwise, I think erocker said, 3GB is plenty for everything now, even with an i7.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Might go 6gb because of this


----------



## zAAm (May 22, 2009)

The system you want to build is very similar to the one I have atm. I went for the 6GB because personally I upgraded from 3GB DDR400 and I wanted to make sure it lasted. The moment you want to upgrade to 6GB in the future you will have to sell your old 1GB modules and get 2GB ones. (I didn't check your mobo, this would not be a problem if it has 6 slots). Mine only has 4 so I went for the full 6GB. The 4870 1GB would also run pretty much all your games fine at high quality. I would only get another 4870 if the games really started to become insane. And DX11 cards on on their way as well, so I would stick to a single 4870 for now. 
Only place you're going to best me is with that Xigmatek... haha. I'm trying to find a TRUE RT1366 here in SA but it's proving to be a knightmare.
Good luck!

Edit: I have to admit though I'm a serious multi-tasker and my memory usage in Windows 7 is rarely under 55% which is already more than 3GB. It can easily run up to 80% when I'm playing a game...


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I thought GTX 275 is about same performance as GTX 280~285? I may be wrong though... I think I saw they were very close anyways, so yea, PhysX is a bonus... Your killing me Fit! not I gotta make my decision faster... i7 or no i7
> 
> I think that if my Dad says no, I'll probably just get some budget system ... or maybe not... idk lol.. I prefer quality stuff usually...
> 
> ...



Having owned both the 4890 and 275 (sold the 4890, now selling the 275) they are in direct competition, the GTX260 is fast and does in 192SP guise at least, tend to clock better than the 275, damn I had a Gainward 192SP GTX260 that scored me 22,040 in 2006 at 800mhz core,  I beleive in the US the 275 is a little more $ than the 4890, generally in the UK it is the opposite, the 275 at stock from my experience is a little quicker than the 4890 at stock but at max overclocks that slight gap opens up a little more, I couldnt get my 4890 to 1ghz, she did 990mhz but that against a GTX275 at 740mhz in synthetics does not come close and in COD Waw I was getting about 6FPS more with the 275 but for all that, the 4890 seemed kind of more composed and smooth..... the difference if you dont bench is not really noticeable so I would always advise going for the cheapest option unless of course you are folding/crunching.


----------



## Kenshai (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Might go 6gb because of this



If anything that review would lead me away from 6 gigs of ram because those are really the only games that are going to take up that much memory, a modern mmo and crysis. Honestly it's your choice so, as I said before you're set on something, so you'll go with it no matter what we say


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> If anything that review would lead me away from 6 gigs of ram because those are really the only games that are going to take up that much memory, a modern mmo and crysis. Honestly it's your choice so, as I said before you're set on something, so you'll go with it no matter what we say



Yea... modern games will take a lot of RAM... and future games will too...

I was seriously thinking getting 3gb, but I realize it will be easier to get 6gb, and it won't hinder anything compared to if I had to fill all 6 slots later.

And please to compare me to u2k


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Having owned both the 4890 and 275 (sold the 4890, now selling the 275) they are in direct competition, the GTX260 is fast and does in 192SP guise at least, tend to clock better than the 275, damn I had a Gainward 192SP GTX260 that scored me 22,040 in 2006 at 800mhz core,  I beleive in the US the 275 is a little more $ than the 4890, generally in the UK it is the opposite, the 275 at stock from my experience is a little quicker than the 4890 at stock but at max overclocks that slight gap opens up a little more, I couldnt get my 4890 to 1ghz, she did 990mhz but that against a GTX275 at 740mhz in synthetics does not come close and in COD Waw I was getting about 6FPS more with the 275 but for all that, the 4890 seemed kind of more composed and smooth..... the difference if you dont bench is not really noticeable so I would always advise going for the cheapest option unless of course you are folding/crunching.



They are both the same price... which one yields better MINIMUM fps?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 22, 2009)

just go with the cheaper of the two

I don't think 6fps is going to matter that much 
I would build evwrything first then find the GPU

Go with the 1gh 4890 IMO


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

tell me which one is cheaper...
249.99 or 249.99 

If they are so close, I would get the GTX since it has some bonuses I MIGHT one day use... PhysX in games maybe?


----------



## DRDNA (May 22, 2009)

Go with i7 ALL DAY LONG! I would also say get the 6GB kit ...I was on a 3 GB kit and couldn't wait to buy a 6GB kit! IMO the i7 is more advanced than what AMD is offering right now......hitting 4GHZ is very easy with i7 not so with the competition.


----------



## n-ster (May 22, 2009)

did you see any difference between 3gb and 6gb?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> They are both the same price... which one yields better MINIMUM fps?



Nothing in it regarding minimum, of course my tests were only with COD WaW,2006 and Vantage so I cant talk across the board, but in average and highest FPS the 275 was ahead at both stock and overclocked against the same for the 4890 but not by much, average 3fps, max 6fps.


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Nothing in it regarding minimum, of course my tests were only with COD WaW,2006 and Vantage so I cant talk across the board, but in average and highest FPS the 275 was ahead at both stock and overclocked against the same for the 4890 but not by much, average 3fps, max 6fps.



good enough for me


----------

